# What tutorial to follow?



## Sherwood (Mar 17, 2010)

What is a good beginners tutorial I should learn on how to solve the 3x3 BLD


----------



## ianini (Mar 17, 2010)

Click!

Edit: It's just a test. Ián Iañ Ñ ˜Cubitum deus


----------



## janelle (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM 

Here's the one badmephisto made. That's the one I'm learning from.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 17, 2010)

The most beginner of beginners' tutorials I learn from is this:
http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html

For Youtube videos, the best tutorials I know are the series from Eric Limeback and bldmaster.


----------



## riffz (Mar 20, 2010)

I recommend badmephisto's tutorial, but don't memorize the way he does.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 24, 2010)

In my opinion, badmephisto has the best rubiks cube tutorials on youtube


----------



## Joël (Mar 25, 2010)

ianini said:


> Click!
> 
> Edit: It's just a test. Ián Iañ Ñ ˜Cubitum deus



Yeaah! I'm on top  lol... Quite surprised about that actually..


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 25, 2010)

How good must I get on BLD 2x2x2 to try BLD 3x3x3?


----------



## Litz (Mar 25, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> How good must I get on BLD 2x2x2 to try BLD 3x3x3?



Don't worry about the time it takes you to solve it. If you know how to solve the 2x2 BLD (without messing up any algorithms or setup moves) you're good to go. 2x2 is the same as solving 3x3 corners anyway and that way you'll get used to parity also.


----------

